# Pulse start lamp with standard ballast?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, it might not work


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We've tested this and it will fire and burn (most of the time) but it has a greatly reduced lifespan for the lamp. I think it lasted 3-4 months


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

btharmy said:


> Are there any issues with installing a 400w MH (m155) pulse start lamp in a standard 400 metal halide (m59) fixture?


Always match the ANSI rating on the ballast.

If its m59 use an m59 lamp.

If its m155 use a m155 Lamp.

Mixing the lamps is what causes most of the problems.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

btharmy said:


> Are there any issues with installing a 400w MH (m155) pulse start lamp in a standard 400 metal halide (m59) fixture?


If it was a good idea the lamp would aay ANSI M59/M155

I would not mix and match.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It evidently doesn't always work!! I got a replacement lamp for a new fixture I installed and they mistakenly gave me the wrong one. It wouldn't fire.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for the replys. I was able to check it out this morning and they were using m-155 lamps in all of their fixtures. Problem is out of 65 hi-bays, only 10 of them are new pulse start. The rest are standard old m-59 400w metal halide fixtures. New management required all open hi-bays be re-lamped with protected lamps. They didn't realize they could get protected lamps that were not pulse start for the older fixtures. They were complaining of short lamp life.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That bulb will never light, a PS lamp needs a 4000 volt kick, not just the 270 volt open circuit voltage.


----------

